# Insar



## fablept (14 Jun 2015 às 18:28)

Boas.

Alguem consegue dar umas dicas em Insar? 

Tenho tentado gerar produtos Insar para os Açores, mas o processo não tem sido fácil. Em zonas de grande deformação devido a sismos, vulcões que entraram em erupção, tenho conseguido obter bons resultados, mas em zonas em que não há grande deformação tem sido mais complicado e como há muita coisa que pode influenciar os resultados (condições atmosféricas, etc), não consigo confirmar se o produto final está correcto, nem analisar o produto.

Até agora só experimentei o grupo central dos Açores, estou à espera de uma segunda imagem de satélite para puder fazer para o grupo oriental. 






Quando gerei o produto mais recente (segunda imagem - 20150608), pensei que os resultados seriam algo semelhantes aos do mês anterior, mas são diferentes. Talvez as cores sejam derivadas do relevo e não devido a defomação, ou então não gerei correctamente (?)..

Quem quiser consultar..

KMZ (Fase e Coerência) - 20141222 ~ 20150503 - 80mb.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15802004/azores_20141222_20150503(2ndVers).kmz

KMZ (Fase)- 20141222 ~ 20150608 30mb.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15802004/TopoPhaseRemoval_azores_20141222_20150608.kmz
Dados obtidos através do satélite Sentinel-1


Insar permite entre outras aplicações, obter a deformação através da relação de duas imagens de satélite.

Exemplo do sismo do Nepal deste ano:




Cada ciclo de cores (fringes) corresponde a 1/2 comprimento de onda do satélite, quanto mais comprimido estão os ciclos, maior é a deformação nesse local. Neste sismo, a deformação foi à volta de 1m.

Acesso a mais exemplos
http://insarap.org/

Sismos
http://www.3ptscience.com/earthquake

PDF em PT
http://enggeografica.fc.ul.pt/ficheiros/teses/tese_carla_rebelo.pdf


----------



## JTavares (14 Jun 2015 às 19:14)

Para que serve? Estive a ler por alto mas é complicado perceber qual o objectivo.


----------



## fablept (14 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

Insar tem diversas aplicações (criação de DEM, etc), mas o que pretendo é verificar possíveis alterações geológicas dos vulcões açorianos (deformação.. inflação, deflação).

Basicamente seleccionas duas imagens de satélite com períodos diferentes, com a mesma orbita (ascendente/descendente) e corres diversos processos para relacionar cada pixel de cada imagem.
A base de todo o processo é a criação de um interferograma.

Tanto o software como as imagens de satélites do Sentinel 1 são gratuitas..qualquer pessoa pode utilizar sem qualquer tipo de restrição. Não é preciso um supercomputador, i5 com >6GB de Ram dá perfeitamente, um disco SSD acelera e muito a conclusão de cada processo.

http://vldb.gsi.go.jp/sokuchi/sar/qanda/qanda-e.html

Ainda não percebi qual o mínimo de deformação consegue-se obter as "fringes".Em sismos relevantes (>Mag 5) em que a deformação do solo é de vários cms, é muito fácil gerar um produto (resultado de vários processos) e verificar que deformação ocorreu. Mas nos Açores, onde presumo que não haja grande deformação nos vulcões, é dificil perceber se as cores que aparecem (ex imagem em cima) na Montanha do Pico deve-se ao relevo ou devido à deformação do vulcão.


----------

